# Apprenticeship Questions



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Age usually isn't a factor. I currently have 3 apprentices in my class are 30 to 40 years old. A few years ago I had a third year apprentice that was 52. I like the older students since they generally have better work habits.


----------



## paul.hammond (Feb 3, 2013)

Where do you live, that youd be able to apply in Pittsburgh and DC? Im just outside of Pittsburgh


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm outside of the city as well, but west. I'd be able to move to DC and apply to that local because I have family I could stay with.


----------



## paul.hammond (Feb 3, 2013)

jayel said:


> I'm outside of the city as well, but west. I'd be able to move to DC and apply to that local because I have family I could stay with.


 gotcha


----------



## paul.hammond (Feb 3, 2013)

jayel said:


> I'm outside of the city as well, but west. I'd be able to move to DC and apply to that local because I have family I could stay with.


Im in beaver county


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

Was your apprenticeship through Local 5? What was your experience?


----------



## paul.hammond (Feb 3, 2013)

jayel said:


> Was your apprenticeship through Local 5? What was your experience?


Im not in the apprenticeship yet. I take my test this Friday.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

jayel said:


> Hello all,
> -Lastly, what are the things that a candidate for apprenticeship might get turned down for? Have you ever heard of age being a factor (35-40).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 

Age 35-40? Hahaha! Yer a young pup!

I just started my apprenticeship, and I turn 50 in just over a month!

My last site the Journeymen I worked under were 20-25 years younger than I, and my partner (another starter) had only just turned 18! :laughing:

Hell, if I can do it...

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

Best of luck Paul. Let us know how the test goes. 

Thanks Doug, that is good news. Good luck to you too. Congrats on getting in.

I called today and got sign up dates for application. Looks like the next application dates aren't until next month.


----------

